
Run your first deep neural net in less than 5 minutes - maxprogram
https://github.com/mashgin/basic_deep_learning_keras
======
worknote
I've just tried it and it works flawlessly. Will add more shapes to see how it
behaves.

~~~
abhinai
Your could try ellipses and polygons. Should work the same way. Let me know
how it goes.

------
sevenvolt
Works great!

~~~
abhinai
Thanks!

